# Atlas beetle breeding and larvae



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Ok my Adult Atlas beetles are at it like.....Atlas beetles lol looks very scarey and rough sex haha. Well im going to seperate him from her soon to prevent injury BUT i need your help! What substrate should i put in there for the larvae and eggs and that, i really need help on this!
Many thanks : victory:


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd have a good read through this, as it covers most aspects of caucausus breeding: Breeding report for Chalcosoma caucasus

I used that guide when getting my substrate. I'm sure that other native deciduous wood could be fine too.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Sarracenia said:


> I'd have a good read through this, as it covers most aspects of caucausus breeding: Breeding report for Chalcosoma caucasus
> 
> I used that guide when getting my substrate. I'm sure that other native deciduous wood could be fine too.


 
Thank you for that it was an intesting read, now were do i go to get rotting oak and lef litter lol, should igo the local woods and grab a bag full, then cook it in the oven or microwave o kill the nasties?


----------

